# Nursing Puppies???



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

So I'm a huge supporter of hm4hb, nursed my own two, and have a family trait of lactating for years after ceasing nursing. Anyways my dog just had a litter of 14(maybe more, might not be done yet). Out of curiousity last time she had a litter I was still nursing and found our nipple size the same and was able to easily latch on the puppies and immediately felt the letdown. I know it is not ideal, but with the size of litter we have we will be looking at supplimenting with a formula cocktail otherwise, and I thought the same as a baby, why not skip all the hassle and just nurse strait from the tap.
I'm really just looking at other people's perspectives an opinions on this. It is something I am comfortable with and would enjoy doing to ensure we lose as few new pups as I can prevent, and my bitch is great about my helping with such a large brood.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow! Why not? I've never heard of anything like that, but I'd think as long as the pups were rotated between you and their mama so that all of them get puppy mama milk it's gotta be better than the formula...right??

I'm interested to hear if anyone else comes up with BTDT stories.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have to admit I took a moment to recover from shock after reading this, but I'll bite.

According to Professor Google, human milk and dog milk have very different compositions. Dog milk has more than double the fat and seven times as much protein. I'd assume that that difference far outweighs the benefit of natural vs. formula.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not sure this would be good for the pups... I mean, you wouldn't feed dog's milk to your human child, right?? I think (but don't know for sure) that the composition would just be too different for it to be safe for your dogs. I would imagine the formula would be best for them if their mother can't nurse them all. Have you consulted your vet?

As far as my actual opinion on it, I would never do it... I cannot even imagine a dog or any other non-human creature latching on to me. I just wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

um, no. Just no. Step awaaaaay from your idea.


----------



## suzysprite (Jul 18, 2004)

What? Wait... you're doing- what?


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not think there is any reason to suspect that human milk is any more suitable for puppies than cows milk. I think you are doing the puppies a disservice, and potentially negatively affecting momma dog's supply if you nurse some of them.

Leave them to momma to nurse, or supplement with puppy formula if you have to.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, uh even the WHO doesn't suggest you latch your baby on to the dog if you can't nurse. You either find another source of species-specific milk or you use formula made for that species.

I would highly suggest formula for these puppies. You can always alternate who gets the formula so that they are all getting a lot of breastmilk with a little bit of formula as supplement and no one (or more) puppy is getting solely formula.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I would recommend against it. You say you believe in hm4hb, well the same concept should apply to dogs as well, shouldn't it?. I used to help out with some wild animal rehab and I remember that fawns couldn't drink cows milk because it would make them constipated, it wasn't designed for deer, it was designed for cows. Puppy formula is designed to mimic dog milk, so unless you can find a wet nurse dog, that would be the next best thing. Also, how did your dog react when you nursed her puppies last time? Was she ok with that? I know that not everyone feels so possesive of their nurslings but I would not be comfortable with someone else nursing my child. Your dog isnt able to consent to you nursing her puppies.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

No. Is this a joke?


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I had to be open to all responses to post this and can see everyones point. For discussions sake in response to the milk being so different, how does that compare to parents I've known that have opted for goats milk instead of formula, and the fact that puppy formula is cow based, and further from their needs than human milk would be, it's not like they milk dogs for the base lol. And like has been mentioned no one pup would get supplimented, they all would be very rarely, not so much to help them grow and thrive on my milk, but to alliviate the stress on my dog and the time it takes to make sure they all get nursed, not to mention the stress of having them fighting over nipples and having to constantly trade and change them around instead of just being able to lay back and relax while they feed. It would be like doing chores everytime you nursed. So more of a tummy filler to make them full and happy to go back to sleep. Everytime she has to reach around to her back end to move a puppy all the ones on the front are unlatched and it all starts over.


----------



## Gracesmom (Jun 26, 2005)

The fact you are trying to justify this ridiculous idea is abhorrent. No, it's not the same opting for goat's milk instead of formula for humans. I can't even imagine the psychological issues that go along with wanting to nurse puppies, and I'm stunned that you would think this is okay.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> I had to be open to all responses to post this and can see everyones point. For discussions sake in response to the milk being so different, how does that compare to parents I've known that have opted for goats milk instead of formula, *and the fact that puppy formula is cow based, and further from their needs than human milk would be, it's not like they milk dogs for the base lol*. And like has been mentioned no one pup would get supplimented, they all would be very rarely, not so much to help them grow and thrive on my milk, but to alliviate the stress on my dog and the time it takes to make sure they all get nursed, not to mention the stress of having them fighting over nipples and having to constantly trade and change them around instead of just being able to lay back and relax while they feed. It would be like doing chores everytime you nursed. So more of a tummy filler to make them full and happy to go back to sleep. Everytime she has to reach around to her back end to move a puppy all the ones on the front are unlatched and it all starts over.


Cows milk has added ingredients to make it more suitable. The stuff that is missing is added, it isn't about how close cows milk is to puppy milk, it is used as a base for a formula that is intended to simulate puppy milk.

But you know what? Go right ahead if you are really set on doing this. I don't think it is going to kill the puppies to have a little human milk here and there, but don't pretend you are doing them any favors.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmulberry*
> 
> Cows milk has added ingredients to make it more suitable. The stuff that is missing is added, it isn't about how close cows milk is to puppy milk, it is used as a base for a formula that is intended to simulate puppy milk.
> 
> But you know what? Go right ahead if you are really set on doing this. I don't think it is going to kill the puppies to have a little human milk here and there, but don't pretend you are doing them any favors.


This exactly. Especially the last line.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I am going out on a limb here and assuming you didn't ask the vet about this idea? Perhaps you should run it by him/her and see if it meets their approval as something safe to do for these puppies.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

DISGUSTING.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I had an idea voiced an idea, tried to explore an idea in a place I thought was understanding. And in the end you can read it the wrong way if you like, which the way it is coming across is by continueing the disscussion I am pushing and justifying actually doing it, nowhere did I say I was going to, I said it was an idea. I was raised to believe that if I had a question I go find an answer and that is all it is. Just like last year where we were sitting watching the litter with some of my friends visiting and commenting on her saggy teats, and the discussion evolving into wondering what makes a puppy latch on, wether it was a rooting reflex, smelling the milk, the baldness around the nipple, mother's smell. After a pointless hour was spend playfully arguing, I figured it was stupid for us not to check it out and see for ourselves. We were curious we did something that wasn't dangerous found a few answers and a few seconds later it was done and the conversation moved on. Considering she only has 8 teats and 13 pups, lastnight we were talking about how lovely it would be to have a wet nurse like I have for my rabbits, or like hm4hb helps connect, and wondered, that is all. And to have the intial response was expected, but to be allocated to the opinions that came after continuing to go further into depth in my own discussion seems.....judgemental and closeminded, which is surprising considing what most of our common ground is and how "mainstream" veiws us the same as you all just did to myself, and "mainstream" is then seen as shutting the door on an idea because society, what-have-you, has made them feel uncomfortable about even approaching the subject, very comparable to public breastfeeding.
Once again just the thoughts going through my head, and very open to hear other's perspectives.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> I had to be open to all responses to post this and can see everyones point. For discussions sake in response to the milk being so different, how does that compare to parents I've known that have opted for goats milk instead of formula, and the fact that puppy formula is cow based, and further from their needs than human milk would be, it's not like they milk dogs for the base lol. And like has been mentioned no one pup would get supplimented, they all would be very rarely, not so much to help them grow and thrive on my milk, but to alliviate the stress on my dog and the time it takes to make sure they all get nursed, not to mention the stress of having them fighting over nipples and having to constantly trade and change them around instead of just being able to lay back and relax while they feed. It would be like doing chores everytime you nursed. So more of a tummy filler to make them full and happy to go back to sleep. Everytime she has to reach around to her back end to move a puppy all the ones on the front are unlatched and it all starts over.


If you want to make her life better, get her neutered and take her for lots of walks. A dog doesn't need a wet nurse.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Lol as for the consulting a vet I live in a small town area and know that any vet around here will sell what they have, and make sure you buy it and not an alternative, and pull the "you want to kill your pet by trying something different that is your choice" just like doctors hold our babies life hostage to push interventions. Not to mention I doubt the few female vets we have around nursed their kids, or could even get past the shock of what I presented and give it any consideration before shutting the whole idea right down. Look at the response here. And why would I want to waste their time with something I'm just thinking about and exploring and probably never going to do?


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think that those parents are supposed to be giving their babies goats milk all by itself without anything added to it, either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> I had to be open to all responses to post this and can see everyones point. For discussions sake in response to the milk being so different, how does that compare to parents I've known that have opted for goats milk instead of formula, and the fact that puppy formula is cow based, and further from their needs than human milk would be, it's not like they milk dogs for the base lol. And like has been mentioned no one pup would get supplimented, they all would be very rarely, not so much to help them grow and thrive on my milk, but to alliviate the stress on my dog and the time it takes to make sure they all get nursed, not to mention the stress of having them fighting over nipples and having to constantly trade and change them around instead of just being able to lay back and relax while they feed. It would be like doing chores everytime you nursed. So more of a tummy filler to make them full and happy to go back to sleep. Everytime she has to reach around to her back end to move a puppy all the ones on the front are unlatched and it all starts over.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Your words...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> I'm really just looking at other people's perspectives an opinions on this.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

You mean spayed? lol
No we are not spaying her, she was bought for a pet, but chosen for her breed and to be bred. But that's a conversation for another topic and don't want this to be hijacked away from the original topic.
As for t he walks already covered, not only do we live in the country, but also walk daily, and have trips to the beach at the end of the block, lots of fresh air, excercise, and a natural balanced healthy dog life.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowflake777*
> 
> If you want to make her life better, get her neutered and take her for lots of walks. A dog doesn't need a wet nurse.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Perspectives and opinions take thought, not impulse responses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **bejeweled**
> 
> Your words...
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:


> Perspectives and opinions take thought, not impulse responses


I have thought about this all morning and stand by my initial reaction. Completely inappropriate and I have to assume this is some kind of joke like the blog about giving birth in the koi pond and having the koi fish push the baby out of the water.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

DARN. Sorry I missed that one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaktreemama*
> 
> I have to assume this is some kind of joke like the blog about giving birth in the *koi pond and having the koi fish push the baby out of the water*.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Not a joke at all, completely dead serious. There are tons of examples of animals wetnursing off of other species and thriving, no it may not be the ideal match and could cause deficiencies if it is the exclusive sorce, but it does work in other cases and the babies usually grow on to thrive once eating themselves and you could never notice the difference later in life. I know that my milk may not be the perfect match for rabbit kits but when you consider that most handraised kits perish, and they drink so little it is costly and wasteful to buy the kitten replacement formula from the vets, especially since it is so few and far between I have to handraise one. I've raised kits to weaning on my milk with an eyedropper and later a dish, and they thrived into wonderful meat rabbits. t is very rare on formula for them to ever survive, yet with my milk things seem to work better and the kits that do perish survive longer with less pooping problems. It's not worth the cost of 4 full grown rabbits to tray and save 4 that will probably die and make you have to throw the extra formula out anyways, and isn't fair to my livestock that could use money reinvested into providing them with better care and feed when I have a alternative that seems to work better free and available

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaktreemama*
> 
> I have thought about this all morning and stand by my initial reaction. Completely inappropriate and I have to assume this is some kind of joke like the blog about giving birth in the koi pond and having the koi fish push the baby out of the water.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

You really need to go find the blog about the koi pond. Its hilarious.

Right, am I the only one who is assuming that this whole thread is meant for entertainment? The idea is absurd and seems like it was put on the boards just to start an argument. I dont understand why the idea of cow milk not being enough for a dog is any different than goat milk not being enough for a human. Humans should not be supplemented with ONLY goat milk, just as dogs should not be supplemented with ONLY human milk.

The thing that really weirds me out about this, is the idea of actually nursing the puppy. Pumping and bottle feeding I could understand a little more, but I really do think there are some physiological issues at hand when one wants to nurse an animal that isnt our own species. My cat latched on my once and it was the most creepy crawly feeling ever. Havent slept shirtless since.


----------



## Gracesmom (Jun 26, 2005)

If this isn't a joke, you are not fit to be caring for dogs, much less being a breeder.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Why don't you p[ost about this in pets? I would think the pups would have a hard time latching on a human breast. I vote no. Sorry.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that it is admirable that you would feel such compassion for your mama dog. But, it does seem un-natural to me to nurse a puppy "from the tap". Nutritional needs aside, I would be concerned about the impact that nursing another animal's babies at your breast would have on their sense of their place in the world and who to bond with.


----------



## cromulent (Jul 16, 2011)

This is so disturbing to me, and I sincerely hope that it is a joke. In any case: WHAT ABOUT THE TEETH!?!?! Holy crap puppy teeth are sharp! You shouldn't be cross-species nursing anyway...but OMG the teeth!!


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Why would you think human milk is better for dogs than cow's milk, anyway? Not that you should give cow's milk when there is nutritionally appropriate puppy formula, but human breastmilk isn't made of magic.


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cromulent*
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE TEETH!?!?! Holy crap puppy teeth are sharp! You shouldn't be cross-species nursing anyway...but OMG the teeth!!


I know right!







There are no words for the horror that puppy teeth on human nipples would be.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB*
> 
> Why would you think human milk is better for dogs than cow's milk, anyway? Not that you should give cow's milk when there is nutritionally appropriate puppy formula, but human breastmilk isn't made of magic.


exactly.

and i agree that it's the fact that you are talking about LATCHING the puppy that makes this whole thing disgustingly creepy. I still maintain you must be kidding.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you KIDDING? There are sparkles in it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB*
> 
> but human breastmilk isn't made of magic.


 Just kidding.

What I dont understand is the profound felt need to help the mother out while shes doing............exactly what nature intended her to do. Are you sitting there watching her nurse the puppies all day? If so, is it that painful to watch her struggle? (if shes even struggling) because quite honestly, I would expect the scenerio described about moving pupps around and having to start ALLLLL over is pretty much just par for the course when you have litters of puppies and 8 nipples to go around.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

This might be the strangest post I have ever read. You latch the dogs on to YOUR OWN NIPPLES? (Holy fricken puppy teeth.) Instead of using a bottle or something? So, that would be the equivalent of a formula fed child latching on to a cow udder to get it straight from the tap (which you wouldn't do...you wouldn't even feed raw cow's milk to a newborn human even if you couldn't breastfeed. Why? Because it would starve your child to death.)?

I'm sorry mama...I'm sure you had good intentions, but for reals, I would not be putting a puppy on my own nipple. And mammal milks are not interchangable without some scientific intervention. The same as you wouldn't give a newborn human straight up cow's milk.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

If you are breeding dogs and then nursing them from your own breasts, I really hope someone calls animal control.  That's bordering on animal abuse, plain and simple. That's a good way to confuse the heck out of your dog, and kill the puppies (due to not receiving proper nutrition) . Just as humans babies are made to nurse human mothers, puppies are made to nurse dogs. Human milk for human babies, and let mama dog do her job. If she's popping out litters too big to care for, it's time to stop breeding her and let her properly care for her young. A healthy dog life is not sucking on a human's nipple.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> You mean spayed? lol
> No we are not spaying her, she was bought for a pet, but chosen for her breed and to be bred. But that's a conversation for another topic and don't want this to be hijacked away from the original topic.
> As for t he walks already covered, not only do we live in the country, but also walk daily, and have trips to the beach at the end of the block, lots of fresh air, excercise, and a natural balanced healthy dog life.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescottchels*
> 
> Wow! Why not? I've never heard of anything like that, but I'd think as long as the pups were rotated between you and their mama so that all of them get puppy mama milk it's gotta be better than the formula...right??
> 
> I'm interested to hear if anyone else comes up with BTDT stories.


Oh wow...because forumula is too evil for dogs too?


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2goingon2*
> 
> Oh wow...because forumula is too evil for dogs too?


No - human milk is best for human babies. Canine milk is best for puppies. Formula is a second choice if species specific milk is not available. Anyhow, I don't get why the op is even considering this - are the puppies failing to thrive or something?


----------



## OSUvet (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> Lol as for the consulting a vet I live in a small town area and know that any vet around here will sell what they have, and make sure you buy it and not an alternative, and pull the "you want to kill your pet by trying something different that is your choice" just like doctors hold our babies life hostage to push interventions. Not to mention I doubt the few female vets we have around nursed their kids, or could even get past the shock of what I presented and give it any consideration before shutting the whole idea right down. Look at the response here. And why would I want to waste their time with something I'm just thinking about and exploring and probably never going to do?


Ok I couldn't avoid responding to this. I am a veterinarian, I graduated from the Ohio State university in 2009. I have a 6 month old still EBF son and have donated 300 oz so far of my own pumped breast milk to a mama on HM4HB.

I will leave the comment about pushing formula because they are trying to sell you something because it's true - many vets are as bad as doctors on that, and I hate it.

All that said - the main point here is that the milk of no species is a perfect or even good substitute for the newborns of any other species. Aside from the fat and protein content difference, which was pointed out earlier, the electrolyte-fluid imbalance is different. These things all contribute to lack of proper nutrient balance as well as inability to digest properly (diarrhea, constipation). While I agree that formula is not ideal, the cows milk base is supplemented in the appropriate ways to make it as balanced for puppies as is artificially possible.

It is not recommended to give plain goat milk (or any other milk) to a human baby as primary nutrition.

So, formula is definitely the best alternative available. But I don't believe that you have given a reason to need an alternative at this point. If you leave the pups and mom alone and let them nurse naturally, it is highly likely that your bitch will have plenty of milk and the puppies will all thrive. Intervention in birth and the neonatal process is in dogs as in humans - best not performed in almost all cases. Nature knows what it is doing. If there is a puppy that is struggling it is because there is some other underlying problem making it weaker than the others and as a breeder honestly you should not want to perpetuate that, and that puppy should not be sold for the same price as the others as it will likely have ongoing health problems.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

No artificial nipples for 6 weeks, wouldn't want to mess up a puppy latch. Giggle.

Ive seen animals drink human milk, from overacting letdown, spilled pumped milk and thrown up milk. I've seen it used to treat skin issues in animals. But the point is the pup/animal was NOT breastfeeding!

Finger, spoon or bottle feed pumped milk is you are so inclined. Or even just a saucer on the floor. Human milk isn't designed for pups so supplement with puppy milk is needed.

This is out there. I just can't imagine bringing a puppy to my nipple. 

Ease exhaust any typos, set from my itouch.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm still not jusitfying doing this, and not saying that I am or have even latched on a pup from this litter, but since this is a discussion let's discuss it....

What about baby teeth? Those are sharp too, and if you've ever watched a puppy nurse their toungue cover over the bottom teeth. Plus isn't this an arguement for early weaning we all try to educate on? I've seen her discipline her pups many times for nipping, just as we do our own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cromulent*
> 
> This is so disturbing to me, and I sincerely hope that it is a joke. In any case: WHAT ABOUT THE TEETH!?!?! Holy crap puppy teeth are sharp! You shouldn't be cross-species nursing anyway...but OMG the teeth!!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Pumping would be my first option, except that my breasts refuse to respond to a pump even when I was nursing my kids, and I still have TONS of milk that just can't be pumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesperia*
> 
> No artificial nipples for 6 weeks, wouldn't want to mess up a puppy latch. Giggle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I would think human milk would be more comparable than cows milk because our dieats are much more similar, and we are animals of a closer size

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB*
> 
> Why would you think human milk is better for dogs than cow's milk, anyway? Not that you should give cow's milk when there is nutritionally appropriate puppy formula, but human breastmilk isn't made of magic.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

You stated that you nursed the puppies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> Out of curiousity last time she had a litter I was still nursing and found our nipple size the same and was able to easily latch on the puppies and immediately felt the letdown.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

You know, I can understand someone in a third world country nursing a sustenance animal. But here, where we have resources available to us - why wouldn't you just buy the puppy formula if you need it?? It is designed to be the next closest thing to the pup's mother's milk. Closer, even, than human milk. Can you not afford puppy formula? Maybe breeding isn't really a good choice for your family?


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

With all the respect I can muster.....

Did you really expect a warm, fuzzy response? That's like if I came on here and announced that I was walking through the park today and there was a homeless man holding a sign, saying he was starving. Upon seeing this, I decided to lift my shirt and invite him to nurse. Would I get a warm fuzzy response? H*ll no! There is no reason to nurse anybody/anything other than your infant/child when there is an acceptable alternative available. In your situation, there is puppy formula available. In the situation above, I could have bought the man a sandwich and gatorade.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Lmao I wish i had time to sit and watch the puppies all day, busy farm life gotta just check in from time to time and when she comes to get me or calls and I'm around to hear her. Generally if you look at nature animals have so many to a litter expecting to lose a few or have the weaker ones not thrive as happened last time with 2 of her 13, it doesn't mean they weren't ment to live, just couldn't compete for limited resources. Plus like human breasts some produce more than others and there is at least one that the puppies completely ignore because it doesn't produce at all, meaning there is only one nipple to two puppies on average, imagine nursing 4 newborns all hungry at once and only having 2 boobs and one hand attached to your face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Charlie's~Angel~*
> 
> Are you KIDDING? There are sparkles in it!
> 
> ...


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephandOwen*
> 
> With all the respect I can muster.....
> 
> Did you really expect a warm, fuzzy response? That's like if I came on here and announced that I was walking through the park today and there was a homeless man holding a sign, saying he was starving. Upon seeing this, I decided to lift my shirt and invite him to nurse. Would I get a warm fuzzy response? H*ll no! There is no reason to nurse anybody/anything other than your infant/child when there is an acceptable alternative available. In your situation, there is puppy formula available. In the situation above, I could have bought the man a sandwich and gatorade.


Excellent!


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> Lmao I wish i had time to sit and watch the puppies all day, busy farm life gotta just check in from time to time and when she comes to get me or calls and I'm around to hear her. Generally if you look at nature animals have so many to a litter expecting to lose a few or have the weaker ones not thrive as happened last time with 2 of her 13, it doesn't mean they weren't ment to live, just couldn't compete for limited resources. Plus like human breasts some produce more than others and there is at least one that the puppies completely ignore because it doesn't produce at all, meaning there is only one nipple to two puppies on average, imagine nursing 4 newborns all hungry at once and only having 2 boobs and one hand attached to your face


It's called survival of the fittest. As an animal breeder I would expect you to be more familar with the concept.

The dog is meant to nurse two puppies per nipple - why are you attributing human characteristics to your dog?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Now we are calling humans and dogs apples, RATHER then apples and oranges?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy*
> 
> imagine nursing 4 newborns all hungry at once and only having 2 boobs and one hand attached to your face


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not saying it would be a perfect match, or a primary source. with so many it would take.....7 feedings to get back around to the first two again, if I were to do it, and if I could tell wich is which.
as for the interventions during birth, and neonatal time, I agree, but also have to point out that sometimes a simple interevntion at the right time can save a life that does grow and thrive like all the others after the need is passed. Simple example, a bleeding cord, Mom chews the cord too soon, blood is normal, it clots it does it's thing Momm licks it away all is good, another puppy the bleeding doesn't stop, I can see it pumping and gushing and spreading across everywhere, and all of a sudden pup #7,comes, it takes so little energy to pinch the cord as it lays or crawls, let the puppy do it's thing, mom licks between the two, wait 4 minutes un pinch, still bleeding, 10 seconds and a simple knot of dental floss and the puppy that would have bled out 15 minutes ago is fine, and goes on to thrive.
People are buying my puppies for pets not furture breeding, and if there is a pup that had trouble after birth there would be no way of knowing which it is with them all looking the same for the first bit, and with 13 it's super hard to keep all strait.

Someone else commented on the fact that if she is having this large of litters to stop breeding her as if it were a defect. She gets time off between litters and 1-2 heats inbetween allowing her time to be ready to go again so long as she is healthy and continues to be a good mom without any risk to herself or the future litters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OSUvet*
> 
> Ok I couldn't avoid responding to this. I am a veterinarian, I graduated from the Ohio State university in 2009. I have a 6 month old still EBF son and have donated 300 oz so far of my own pumped breast milk to a mama on HM4HB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah a year ago out of curiousity I had a puppy latched on for 60seconds maybe and only one time, I tried a prairie oyster once and spat it out, it doesn't mean I eat the damned things, lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **bejeweled**
> 
> You stated that you nursed the puppies.
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

this is the best thread ever. all this AND we get a sex talk forum? mdc gods are good to us.


----------



## Gracesmom (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm going to report this thread. This is animal abuse, and very Island of Dr. Moreau.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

To me that's like saying why wouldn't you put a baby on formula instead of using donated milk from a vegitarian or someone that is lactose intolerant, maybe they eat processed food from time to time, or live by an airport breathing in jetfuel, so formula is best, come on. Yes we can afford formula. And wether or not my puppies are worthy to be sold and bought for $300 each considering the the care and full disclosure of everything upon potential buyers visits to my home is essentially up to those people and what they feel are proper standards. If someone disagrees than I'm not going to stop breeding, I'm going to wait to find tha families that fit my puppies better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> You know, I can understand someone in a third world country nursing a sustenance animal. But here, where we have resources available to us - why wouldn't you just buy the puppy formula if you need it?? It is designed to be the next closest thing to the pup's mother's milk. Closer, even, than human milk. Can you not afford puppy formula? Maybe breeding isn't really a good choice for your family?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Alright, y'all, I'm closing this thread. This thread seems to be veering off into a discussion about puppy nutrition, breeding, and other topics that are best suited for the Pets forum. Additionally, the OP has gotten a lot of feedback, including from a professional veterinarian; and I don't think that leaving this thread open longer will provide a greater variety of responses.

And, to be honest, I JUST started modding this forum yesterday. What a warm welcome!!


----------

